# Competitive Trail/Endurance Horse or no?



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Look great I love spots also


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I would love to compete in Endurance and also do some intensive long trail riding. I have found a young horse(3-4 years) that I am sure I can back and use for trail and endurance riding.
> 
> My question is, judging by the picture attached, would you say he would be suitable as a trail horse build wise? He is going to reach +-15hh and is a purebred appaloosa gelding.


Firstly, personally I would wait till 5-6 before doing any endurance riding on a horse.

How compeditive do you want to be? any sound horse, carefully conditioned can compete.

That picture really doesnt flatter him at all, without better ones(standing square from the sides, front and back) its really hard to coment on his build.


----------



## SA Trail Rider (Jul 17, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> Firstly, personally I would wait till 5-6 before doing any endurance riding on a horse.


I know.  My plan as well. As I say, I still have to back and school him. Nothing too strenuous yet. 



BlueSpark said:


> How compeditive do you want to be? any sound horse, carefully conditioned can compete.


I would like to be very competitive but only in about 4-5 years time. This gives me time. 



BlueSpark said:


> That picture really doesnt flatter him at all, without better ones(standing square from the sides, front and back) its really hard to coment on his build.


I understand that the picture doesn't flatter him. It was taken a few months ago. I will post a new pic in August when I go down to the ranch.


----------

